
APIs are Dead, Long Live APIs - craigkerstiens
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/03/12/apis-are-dead-long-live-apis/
======
ericwaller
For anyone skeptical of the claim "90% of Expedia's business comes through
their API," it appears to actually be 90% of the Expedia Affiliate Network's
business [1], which is far less interesting.

[1]
[http://www.travolution.co.uk/articles/2012/04/04/5576/open-a...](http://www.travolution.co.uk/articles/2012/04/04/5576/open-
apis-%E2%80%93-let-them-eat-cake-says-expedia-affiliate-network.html)

------
jiggy2011
Remember when we used to have "protocols" instead of "APIs"?

~~~
pjmlp
Yes!

Every time I see API in HN I think about language/OS APIs, only to discover
the theme is about protocols most of the time.

------
donbronson
Misleading headline. Seems that Facebook's API is still up and running. Holla.

